# Big shark problem.



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

The last 4 weeks ive lost 4 topwaters, countless jigheads, and a few jerk bait weedless setups all due to small sharks! And most of this is in the sound and a few in upper escambia! We need a shark neighborhood watch or something or just get a bunch of people to start shark fishing to make some sort of dent in the population, ive fished here for years and have never seen it this bad!

Chase


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I caught one as well and lost my $9 topwater just outside Sherman cove in 4 foot of water.


----------



## Bill Braskey (Apr 7, 2010)

I had one sky about 3 feet in the air on my topwater last week. I've never experienced that before.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I will be at my honeyhole in the sound tomorrow with my shark rigs. Hope to help cull the population... ;o)


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget, there's a minimum size limit on many shark species now. Bone up on the regs if you haven't looked at them in a while.


----------



## Bay Champion (Oct 2, 2007)

BigD, are you still whining about that topwater lure. You got your $4.50 per throw out of it.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

We were into sharks all day today offshore. I brought 2 up to the yak. Yakntat brought a few up and Ginzu did too. This pic is the small one. The other was nearly 6 ft.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

they will be spreading out as the summer progresses.


----------



## Lucky Pink Bucket (Jun 24, 2010)

*Trying to help with your problem...*


----------



## joeyheaf (Jul 5, 2011)

That gaff cam is awesome!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh my god there are sharks in saltwater?!!! Hide your kids, hide your wife, call the PO-leece!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Great video.


----------

